# 7" Dado blade on a 10" Table Saw??



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a new 10" Grizzly G0691 table saw scheduled for delivery this Monday. Probably should find a table saw forum for questions on that but I've gotten such helpful answers pertaining to anything wood related on RouterForums I hate to look elsewhere for advice.

I recently found buried in my garage full of treasures, (which my wife calls other names that she will have to deal with upon my death), a Craftsman 7" Kromedge Thin Rim-Satin Cut Dado Set. Cat. # 9-3257. I have no recollection of ever buying it or using it. It appears to be brand new, never used.

My question is two fold: 
1. Can I use the 7" safely in my new 10" table saw.
2. If so, is there a manual available for it? Never used such a blade set. Only slight experience with a wobble dado blade.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike, I don't see a 7" dado set creating any problems. Most set are only 6" or 8" anyway as you are only cutting a shallow groove in the work piece not all the way through a 2 X 4...

My CMT 8" dado set had the instructions on the inside of the case. The most important thing is to be able to know the thickness of the chippers and shims. My shims are colour coded...

Using Stacked Dado Blades - NewWoodworker.com LLC


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...My CMT 8" dado set"
-James

How do you like it, James (the CMT specifically)? Quality of cut?
I've just recently started using their (CMT) combination blade Circular saw blades-Industrial general purpose-CMT tools
I love it! They only give their own blade a 'Good' for plywood, but I'm more than satisfied with the quality of cut.
I'll be switching my scms over to CMT sooner rather than later.
Circular saw blades-Industrial sliding compound miter & radial-CMT tools


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Have not fired it in anger, yet Dan.

Working on some small projects using the router table> (repairing wind chimes)

PS I have been upgrading some of my equipment since I retired and CMT seems to be the only 'brand name' on sale here in Sydney.

The cost of freight for online sales makes them very expensive.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike.. that dado set should work just fine on your new Griz! 5/8" arbor is all you need. The set should come with 2 blades and 5 chippers and a set of shims. If you don't have the shims, Lee Valley has some nice plastic ones that should work just fine.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Have not fired it in anger, yet Dan.
> 
> Working on some small projects using the router table> (repairing wind chimes)
> 
> ...


_"The cost of freight for online sales makes them very expensive."_
I hear that!

I noted a while back that Osborne had their miter gauges on sale at a huge discount...plus they cut their shipping in 1/2!! Mine just arrived on Thursday: my all in cost, delivered, was _still_ 25$ less than the MFG. list price. Xmas came early


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have one of those that I bought years ago. It works fairly well. The cuts are decently smooth but the bottoms are not flat. The outer corners are a little deeper. I've made lots of dadoes with it and a few box joints. As long as you cover the joint with some face trim that set is very useable. I also bought the shim set from Lee Valley for fine tuning. I'm not sure there was any manual that came with it but there really isn't much to it. Just make sure the outer blades are on the correct sides and rotating the right way.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

JudgeMike said:


> I have a new 10" Grizzly G0691 table saw scheduled for delivery this Monday. Probably should find a table saw forum for questions on that but I've gotten such helpful answers pertaining to anything wood related on RouterForums I hate to look elsewhere for advice.
> 
> I recently found buried in my garage full of treasures, (which my wife calls other names that she will have to deal with upon my death), a Craftsman 7" Kromedge Thin Rim-Satin Cut Dado Set. Cat. # 9-3257. I have no recollection of ever buying it or using it. It appears to be brand new, never used.
> 
> ...


On number 1. Yes, to the spec's your saw says it can. Meaning Grizzly says you can use a dado up to a 13/16" wide and 8" in diameter. What they didn't say, which is assumed... Is that you need to use a dado insert with it. that might be something you will want order or make.

Stacked dado's are fairly straight forward. Figure out how wide a dado you need. Always use the outside blades. Between them use chippers to add width. Use shims to adjust in more width to bring it into fine tuning of what you need. For instance, 2 outside blade (1/8" each), 2 1/8" chippers, a 1/16" chipper and a 0.005" shim equals 0.5675". Why the in-betweens? 3/4" plywood is smaller than 0.75". 

So order goes dado blades, with chippers sandwiched between them, with shims spread out between the blades and chippers. Don't put the shims all together, rather spread them out. I turn the blades and chippers so the teeth are rotated spread out between- sort of like blade, chipper with teeth not touching each other,next chipper turned about 30 degrees or such... and on.

That may sound anal. But I figure it evens out the cut... and carbide teeth are brittle. I don't want the carbide teeth touching each other. They also don't dull as fast that way.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I have one of those that I bought years ago. It works fairly well. The cuts are decently smooth but the bottoms are not flat. The outer corners are a little deeper. I've made lots of dadoes with it and a few box joints. As long as you cover the joint with some face trim that set is very useable. I also bought the shim set from Lee Valley for fine tuning. I'm not sure there was any manual that came with it but there really isn't much to it. Just make sure the outer blades are on the correct sides and rotating the right way.


Charles; I think they've updated their technology...
Circular saw blades-Precision dado-CMT tools
Circular saw blades-Precision dado-CMT tools
Circular saw blades-Precision dado-CMT tools
Let me know your opinion after you've had a chance to look at the specs?
(The orange series is what I have in the blade...Teflon coating)


----------



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Charles; I think they've updated their technology...
> Circular saw blades-Precision dado-CMT tools
> Circular saw blades-Precision dado-CMT tools
> Circular saw blades-Precision dado-CMT tools
> ...


I've been using CMT blade and router bit's for a long time (rout a cove on a stair step, front and side 13 pieces and no sing or wear) and I didn't find better yet, hard to not be satisfied, CMT and Freud are my choice in this order and in Canada you can have them at Summit Tool, there is one in Vancouver www.summittools.com and one in Quebec (St-Jerome)http://outillagesummit.com/.


----------



## rrj (Jan 16, 2012)

Mike,
The only thing I would add is that with some dado sets it is important which outside 'saw' blade goes where. 

Set up the Dado Set with the saw blades on the outside, both right and left, and with the points on the teeth of the blades to the outside of the stack, on the right and left sides. The outside blades sometimes are stenciled "THIS SIDE OUT" for proper installation but not always.

If you look at the teeth on these blades there should be a bevel "/" make sure when installing these two blades that the bevel's go to the inside like this "\|||/" the chippers are "|". Hope this make sense.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

This is not about the dado set but about the condition of your shop and wife. When my father (1975) died my mother sold for 50.00 each a Oliver band saw (20"?), 12"cabinet saw, 24" 6 bladed planer and a 12" jointer planer - all from the 30's/40's and in immaculate condition. I was counting on these but women will be women. She also tossed my Fantastic Four no1/vol1 and a box of East Coast Comics original issues. Clean it up, spay a orange strip on anything you wish to donate to fellow wood workers and bolt it down for good measure.

Baker


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

*Craftsman Daddo Blade instructions*



JudgeMike said:


> I have a new 10" Grizzly G0691 table saw scheduled for delivery this Monday. Probably should find a table saw forum for questions on that but I've gotten such helpful answers pertaining to anything wood related on RouterForums I hate to look elsewhere for advice.
> 
> I recently found buried in my garage full of treasures, (which my wife calls other names that she will have to deal with upon my death), a Craftsman 7" Kromedge Thin Rim-Satin Cut Dado Set. Cat. # 9-3257. I have no recollection of ever buying it or using it. It appears to be brand new, never used.
> 
> ...


Mike ~ #1. Yes, you can use your 7" daddo saw blade in a 10" table saw PROVIDED THAT YOU CHANGE OUT YOUR STANDARD TABLE INSERT WITH A ZERO CLEARANCE INSERT TO ACCOMMODATE TO YOUR DADDO BLADE. This is for safety and to minimize tear out.

#2 Attached are the instructions for your blade, taken from the 1967 Sears Bench-Saw Know-How booklet, chapter 3. I scanned the first 4 pages to legal size and the last page is regular.

Also, here is an excellent article about daddoing tips from ShopNotes.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Just now got back to the forum to see if there were any responses to my questions. WoW, I was really surprised. Thank you everyone for the input. I even got a user guide for the blade set. Couldn't ask for more than that. Thanks again...mike


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Charles; I think they've updated their technology...
> Circular saw blades-Precision dado-CMT tools
> Circular saw blades-Precision dado-CMT tools
> Circular saw blades-Precision dado-CMT tools
> ...


Agreed Dan. The Craftsman set was purchased back in the 80s when I was just getting going good. It did what I needed of it for a long time. I purchased a 24 tooth 8" set from Onsrud recently. Haven't had a chance to use it yet but it is the sharpest feeling saw blade I have ever touched. I have also purchased a crosscut blade for the TS and a few 60 and 80 tooth miter saw blades. I used one of the 80 tooth blades the other day and it cut the smoothest of any saw blade I have ever used. If you want some really good blades cheap you should check out "Onsrudcutter2010" on ebay. I think when they are gone that's it so you should hurry if interested. The 80 tooth is selling for about $19 and the 60 tooth for about $16. Shipping is free in the US.


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

rwbaker said:


> This is not about the dado set but about the condition of your shop and wife. When my father (1975) died my mother sold for 50.00 each a Oliver band saw (20"?), 12"cabinet saw, 24" 6 bladed planer and a 12" jointer planer - all from the 30's/40's and in immaculate condition. I was counting on these but women will be women. She also tossed my Fantastic Four no1/vol1 and a box of East Coast Comics original issues. Clean it up, spay a orange strip on anything you wish to donate to fellow wood workers and bolt it down for good measure.
> 
> Baker


Sounds like you should have sprayed an orange strip on your Ma.....;-)


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

This is an interesting discussion, from a European perspective. Dado sets aren't common here in professional or amateur workshops, but I get a longing for one every time I see Norm milling 'gurrooves', as he frequently does. In Europe, dado cutters aren't illegal as such, but I'm told that instead it is illegal to market a saw with a spindle long enough to accept a dado. The reasoning has to do with regulations governing braked saws, seemingly some EU regulation requires a saw to come to a standstill a given short number of seconds (<10?)after the power goes off. Braked saws can't stop the additional momentum of a dado set, therefore the Brussels regulators introduced the short spindle regulation as a means of resolving (what was perceived as) the problem. Similarly, it's illegal in a workplace here to have a circular saw without a top safety guard and a riving knife, and Norm frequently works without either.

I have a Hitachi C10RA table saw and an old De Walt Radial arm saw, both of which have spindles long enough to accept a dado set. I'm sorely tempted to order a set from Amazon or Rockler.

Some British info on this issue here, but it's a few years out-of-date.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Brussels. Say no more...


----------



## rdk (Nov 27, 2012)

Grizzly has blank table inserts for the blade cutting area; I have several, they are much better then the supplied table insert. Install the "wobble" daddo cutter to the width you want, lower the cutter to the very bottom of the saw blade height adjustment, install the blank insert, making sure the pin retainer is in place and slowly raise the saw blade heighth adjustment, it will cut a carf in the insert that will fit your daddo.


----------

